# In search of a new gyuto



## ty basil (Aug 30, 2016)

Im currently in search of a new Gyuto that will last me for some time. I know I want a 240mm and I've looked into Hattori's but they are always sold out and I recently looked at a Sakai Takayuki 33 later VG10.
Any sort of direction I can be pointed in for a great new knife will be awesome! I'm also looking to find other great knives like pettys and other specialty blades to help fill up my roll!


----------



## ty basil (Aug 30, 2016)

Benuser said:


> The Hattori FH are still available with japanesechefsknife.com


I did see those but I was slightly skeptical since its a collaboration with JCK, read a few people say they're decent knives but they leave you wanting something that feels a little more Japanese or something I guess. Any idea how they compare with other knives?


----------



## ty basil (Aug 30, 2016)

So in other words they're probably my best bet of what's available on the market?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

@ty basil welcome to here. Read through countless other threads of 'help me shop for knives' and give us some more details on what you are looking for.

-stainless or carbon

-budget

-thicker or thinner

-handle type

etc.


----------



## ty basil (Aug 30, 2016)

MillionsKnives said:


> @ty basil
> welcome to here. Read through countless other threads of 'help me shop for knives' and give us some more details on what you are looking for.
> 
> -stainless or carbon
> ...


I'm looking for stainless, kind of middle ground thickness (much like the Sakai Takayuki) willing to spend $200 on a knife no problem


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

All of these are solid stainless options not too thick or thin. If you're going Korin, they charge shipping but sign up for the industry discount to offset that and check off the free initial sharpening. JKI is free shipping i think $100+

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/products/gesshin-240mm-stainless-gyuto

http://korin.com/Knives/Inox-Western-Style_2

http://korin.com/Togiharu-G-1-Moly-Gyutou?sc=27&category=17358784


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

What knife/knives are you upgrading from?
Stainless clad carbon an option or no?


----------



## nauticus (Aug 26, 2016)

I picked up a 240mm Fujiwara Maboroshi gyuto a few weeks ago. Handmade in Japan of white carbon core with a coating of stainless, it's an absolutely superb chef's knife. Granted I've only used it for several weeks, and my other chef's knives are a Wustoff classic 8" and a 10" Shun premier, but I have the Fujiwara sharper than either, and it seems to have excellent edge retention. 

It did take a little time for me to adapt to, since this gyuto is in a French chef's knife style and I've only used German styles in the past, but I do like the French style considerably better once I've gotten used to it. 

I think that investing in a very good chef's knife, as long as it's properly cared for, is an excellent choice. There's a lot of good cheaper and more expensive knife companies out there, and it really comes down to preference.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Unfortunately the Geshin Kagero is still sold out.  This is really an ideal knife for pro kitchen use.  Plenty of flat in the profile, gets very sharp for stainless, sharpens easy and has ridiculous edge retention.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Fujiwara Maboroshi is unfortunately about twice as much as the intended price range XD certainly leagues above your previous knives Nauticus


----------



## ty basil (Aug 30, 2016)

foody518 said:


> What knife/knives are you upgrading from?
> Stainless clad carbon an option or no?


Currently using a friends knife. Not sure all the details on it but it has a raw steel edge on it. Gets real sharp! I'm open minded to any suggestions just really looking for best possible outcome


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

Rick Alan said:


> Unfortunately the Geshin Kagero is still sold out. This is really an ideal knife for pro kitchen use. Plenty of flat in the profile, gets very sharp for stainless, sharpens easy and has ridiculous edge retention.


they're coming back in soon though


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

JBroida said:


> they're coming back in soon though


Oh.... That is tempting. Both the wa and western handled ones?

@ty basil can you clarify what you mean by raw steel?


----------



## ty basil (Aug 30, 2016)

foody518 said:


> Oh.... That is tempting. Both the wa and western handled ones?
> 
> @ty basil can you clarify what you mean by raw steel?







  








image.jpeg




__
ty basil


__
Aug 31, 2016








This is the knife I've been using. Seems to hold a nice edge, sharpens nicely no issues with this knife but obviously I will need to return it to its owner one day


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Looks like stainless clad carbon. If you want the same for yourself, there are a couple options including stainless clad semi stainless here:

http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/itinomonn/

15% off sale right now until 9/2. FWIW I have 3 knives from this line and they are all great cutters. with the sale discount the 240mm stainless clad carbon comes to $152 (you don't pay VAT as a US buyer). http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/itinomonn-kasumi-240mm-wa-gyuto/

These ones are great too but on the thinner laser side and you want a more mid weight

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/ikazuchi


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

The knife in the picture I think is a Kohetsu AS

http://japanesechefsknife.com/SukenariSpecials.html#SukenariSpecials 240mm Sukenari Ginsan is $175, fully stainless
Hiromoto Gingami from the same site is fully stainless, has a western handle, but at this point only still available in the 270mm

The Hattoris won't restock because the maker has retired. Critiques on the Japanese-ness of the FH I'd imagine would largely be from people who are in the J-knife journey/rabbit hole and not from those just wanting a one and done knife

The 15% off sale at JNS is a great chance to get a hold of one of the Itinomonn knives. I have the 270mm kasumi which is stainless clad carbon core. Crazy thin behind the edge

Edit: a quick note on the Ikazuchi - it is quite thin but has very little flex, doesn't whip around or bend at the tip like some thin knives tend to.


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

foody518 said:


> Oh.... That is tempting. Both the wa and western handled ones?
> 
> @ty basil can you clarify what you mean by raw steel?


both it seems


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

@JBroida Excellent, thanks. Certainly a knife I am keeping in mind this year for a >210mm stainless western handled knife to use particularly when outside my own kitchen


----------



## ty basil (Aug 30, 2016)

Everyone's input has been great! I now have a decent amount of links to view knives and compare before making my next purchase. Thank you all for your help!!


----------

